# How Has The Bowhunting Been?



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

How big of a deer did you shooy? See? Stories to get this sight going. Us Bowhunters need to talk more.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

hah your thread isnt working?! maybe you should have titled it, shooting Instinctively at 400 yards. i am sure it would have replys. well for my story, i have had 3 bucks, one was a 135 or so, at 40 or less yards and i have been at full draw 4 times without a shot through the brush. fun times huh. owell i have seen alot of deer and had a good year. who else has a story?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I missed a nice 5x5 earlier in the season and I have passed up some smaller bucks while pushing belts.


----------



## JFarsdale (Nov 23, 2004)

Well WE did some pushed the week befor gun season. I shot a 3 point buck. Wish I haddent. but The deer came down the trail I was sitting on and when he was 1 foot from me I let the arrow fly. My arrow stuck in the tree across from me. He ran about 100 yards. Aslo my dad and his frends have missed more bucks then you could shack a stick at. my dad has missed the same buck 3 times. all from the ground. I have be after him to shoot more. This is a nice buck to and he is luck to have gotten on him 3 times. 140-150 class. I seen him with the spotting scope.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Spent a good chunk of the day today moving a stand off the ridge down towards the bottom of the valley more. This set up is 25 yds above a logging road which the whitetails like to travel through. This is pretty much the last chance I have at a nice 12 pt. spotted during the gun season that's been working the area but with those seasons has also been shying away from daylight hours . It has really quieted down now so next week could be it. Otherwise smaller bucks and doe's fun to watch but that's it.
:beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

All I saw this weekend was three does, I was tempted but where I was hunting I thought I would probably have a heart attact dragging it out so I was waiting for Mr big. Going Bear hunting next Saturday that should be some more good exercise :lol: 
Got to watch a coyote chase a squirell that was nice, thats the best part of sitting on a stand. I love seeing stuff like that.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Passed on tons of little bucks and does! Still waiting for the 5x5 I've been chasing all year to give me a shot. He's been around all year but I haven't met up with him in bow range yet!

Also I saw a bigger 5x5 show up at my place last week. Haven't seen this one before. Hope he sticks around!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Its good to see bowhunters are haveing some succsess. I helped the land owner of my hunting spot walk for deer w/ rifle on the opener and we were walking a belt w/ standing corn on both sides. Walked 20 yards past my stand and up came the deer I have been waighting for. A monster 7x7. He ran about 3 rows into the corn and out. I was running down the belt trying to get to the end. He came out at about 60 yards and I only had my bow. 
Needless to say he's at the taxatermist with the land owners name on him.

He has his whole grage full of this class deer and he doesn't even think it is that big. 160-170 is big to me. 
Last year I shot a nice 6x5 oout of this stand on the second day of season.


----------



## nockbuster (Oct 17, 2004)

well quail hunting is'nt that good so i'm going to get back to bow hunting . it his is my first year hunting with a bow . i did get a doe the first day of season . i know for sure that was luck now . i cant get one in close enough now . i did see a nice 10 point when i was quail hunting so i know he's still around .


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

Got a shot off on a doe, ended up with a gut shot because of deflection from a twig..other than that no shots, if I was comfortable with a 40-50 yard shot I could have had a nice 9 pointer. 
That was one of the funnest times I had out there, I got to see some sparring between little bucks and actually saw quite a few bucks come out of the same spot into a bean field. I had another run in with some small bucks (yearling 4 points) me and a buddy were walking back to the pickup on the edge of a corn field and the little buck was just sitting there staring at us, he actually started walking towards us but then ended up snorting and running off. Not a productive year, but a fun year any way, and it still isn't over.
Hopefully we have some luck this next week..Good Luck to anybody else out there in the cold weather. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just a couple doe's last night to close out the year. No shots for me this year but a nice herd will be kinda exciting to scout next Aug. Always fun hunting this late in the year with some snow on the ground to really help the visibility. I'm looking forward to puting in a different stand in a new location that I hunted on the ground yesterday, other than that I hope everyone had a good season, I wish ours lasted longer than Dec. 31st.  
Let the ice fishing begin!!
:beer:


----------



## hoagie (Jan 12, 2005)

Beleive it or not but there is still an antlerless season in SD for archery hunters and muzzleloaders. As for my bow season I ended up with a great bull elk from MT in September. I also shot a 4X5 around that 120 class area and a nice doe. All three animals were shot on public land.
Shoot straight!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Bull elk from MT. with the bow. Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Congrats!! :beer: That would make more than just a season for me. Hopefully one of these years.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I had a good season, but I did blow my chance at a nice P&Y deer. I had set up that evening on a hunch where I thought this deer was coming out. I had seen him once that summer feeding in the soybeans at about 2 in the afternoon. I set up and immedietly deer came funneling through. Then the big boy showed up, he sparred for about a half hour with a spike about 60 yards away in some brush, finally at sunset he made his way right under my stand, in the rush of things i forgot to trim a branch, and my cam on my bow hit it and he was gone, It was such a letdown, I had him at 10yards and blew it, My neighbor got him a couple weeks later on a deer drive with bow. He netted 139 1/18. First weekend in october I redemmed myself by grunting in a decent 5x5 to about 40 yards. I hammered him and he went about 90 yards. So all in all, i was pleased.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i never even saw a good buck from the tree this year...lots of does and small bucks...but nothing worth shooting. i did take 3 does with my bow though, and video taped bretts whacking a doe from about 10 yards with his venom. bretts also got me on tape shooting a doe from about 30 with my outback. that one we took while hunting on the ground. it was a really fun bowhunt because at one time we had 2 does about 3 yards away. it's really something else to have deer that close at ground level.

kase


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

Had a decent 5x5 come out into the field about 40 yards away. I could see him through some branches but he walked the other way. It was weird because it was right at the peak of rut so i tried the grunt call but he never even turned his head, it was like it never even happened. He wasn't anything real big but would have been a definite shooter for me. The next day my buddy ended up shooting it with gun. I was walking for him and pretty much knew what had come by him when I heard the shots.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Who got that deer shooter?


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

marshall shot it. it was the second time that he had shot a nice one that i'd seen down there. he sat in that ladder stand that we walked by when i shot my doe in december.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was talking to a guy that hunts in my area 2 weeks ago and he was bragging up the deer he shot. It was a 6x6 that sored over 160. He told me where he shot it and it sounded alot like my spot. I asked him when he got it and he told me. It was the same day I spotted someone in my stand from the road as I was getting ready to go out. When I went back the next day my stand was gone. 
Needless to say he shot it out of my stand. and he took it after he was done. I wish I would have been in MY stand that night.  :x :evil: :evil:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Where do you hunt P&Y? Nothing ****** me off more is when somebody starts putting up stands near mine, if there is a stand there that is being hunted frequently then stay the hell out


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

motion seconded bretts! so did you confront this guy P&Y?? if you know him and know it was him that took your stand you should tell him.

kase


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

i have talked with him before but he is what you would call not a law abiding person and lives in a one room shack about 10 miles from anyone. I woulden't put anything past him. :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

down in the sandhills


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have heard lots of good things about the sandhills, so do you hunt private land or what? There is a buck in scheels im sure you have seen that was shot in the sandhills and it is a truely a monster. Hopefully your bad luck will be rewarded with a bruiser next year.


----------

